# Laptop piepst beim entfernen von Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher Anschluss



## Clund (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Laptop (Win 62, intel centurio inside 2x1.8 Ghz, Toshiba Satellite)
piepst (ein Ton wie bei einer Rückkopplung) immer wenn ich den Mikro/Lautsprecher entferne.
weiß jemand, warum?
Cpp-Freak


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2010)

Grüss Dich

Einerseits kanns ne Systemmeldung sein, dass ein Gerät entfernt wurde, andererseits kanns aber auch tatsächlich ne Rückkopplung sein.
Ich würde dieses Piepsen mal nicht unter gefährlich einstufen.
Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Clund (28. November 2010)

Würd ich auch sagen
aber weiß jemand, wie ich es wegkriegen kann?
Cpp-Freak


----------



## PC Heini (28. November 2010)

Dazu müsstest Du wohl im Bios nachsehen, ob da Warntöne bei nem Vorgang ausgegeben werden. Ebenso mal in Win nachsehen.
Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## hela (29. November 2010)

Cpp-Freak hat gesagt.:


> ... aber weiß jemand, wie ich es wegkriegen kann?


Hallo,

bislang weißt du noch nicht, ob das eine akustische Rückkopplung oder eine Systemmeldung ist. Das müsste man allerdings schon wissen, wenn man dir irgendwas sinnvolles raten möchte.

Ohne deinen Laptop zu kennen: Eine akustische Rückkopplung ist nur möglich, wenn es ein internes Mikrofon gibt, das im Moment des "Entfernens" von externem Mikrofon und Lautsprecher mit voll aufgesteuertem Verstärker auf den/die internen Lautsprecher arbeitet.
Sieh einfach mal nach, ob sich das interne Mikrofon, der/die Lautsprecher oder auch der interne Verstärker abschalten lässt. Wenn nach Abschaltung von mindestens einem dieser drei Dinge Ruhe ist, dann weißt du wenigstens, dass es sich um eine akustische Rückkopplung handelt.


----------



## Clund (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
also:
Ich habe mal probiert den Lautsprecher zu deaktivieren.
Das Piepsen hörte dadurch auf, aber man hörte ein ganz leises Rauschen (aus dem integrierten Lautsprecher), wie wenn man ein externen Lautsprecher anschließed und volle Lautstärke aufdreht, aber kein Signal gibt.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst nun mehr
Cpp-Freak


----------



## PC Heini (15. Dezember 2010)

Ein deaktivierter Lautsprecher sollte in der Regel nichts mehr durchlassen. Jetzt kanns aber sein, dass der Sountreiber nicht das wahre ist, oder beschädigt ist. Im schlimmsten Fall aber die Hardware. ( Soundchip, Kondensator ).
Lösche mal den Soundtreiber, lass danach ein Regcleaner oder CCleaner durchlaufen, ( beseitigt überflüssige und nicht mehr benötigte Dateien ), und installiere den Soundtreiber wieder. Zwischen den Akten die Neustarts nicht vergessen.
Nützt auch dies nichts, vermute ich zu guter letzt, dass es an der Buchse oder gar Steckern liegen könnte. Von 10 Klinkensteckern und 10 Klinkenbuchsen ist jedes Teil anderst geschaffen. Da reicht schon 1/10mm Abweichung, dass diese Elemente nicht auf einander passen und ne Art Kurzschluss fabriziert, was sich dann logischerweise auf die Hardware auswirken kann.
Dies mal noch ne weitere Idee zum Problem.


----------



## Clund (16. Dezember 2010)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Nützt auch dies nichts, vermute ich zu guter letzt, dass es an der Buchse oder gar Steckern liegen könnte. Von 10 Klinkensteckern und 10 Klinkenbuchsen ist jedes Teil anderst geschaffen. Da reicht schon 1/10mm Abweichung, dass diese Elemente nicht auf einander passen und ne Art Kurzschluss fabriziert, was sich dann logischerweise auf die Hardware auswirken kann.
> Dies mal noch ne weitere Idee zum Problem.



Das kann net sein, denn wenn man den stecke aussteckt, kommt der Ton.
noch eine Frage: verfällt die Garantie beim Soundtreiberaktualisieren?
Cpp-Freak


----------



## PC Heini (16. Dezember 2010)

Nein, die Garantie verfällt nicht. Dazu ist schliesslich kein öffnen dess Gerätes dess Users nötig. Es handelt sich um Software.

Und eben beim Herausziehen dess Steckers kann dies auftreten. Beim einstecken kann nichts passieren, weil dies ja in umgekehrter Reihenfolge geschieht.


----------



## Clund (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo



> Und eben beim Herausziehen dess Steckers kann dies auftreten. Beim einstecken kann nichts passieren, weil dies ja in umgekehrter Reihenfolge geschieht.


Lies dir mal den Satz durch! Ich kapier gar nichts mehr.

wie meinst du das jetzt?
Beim Ausstecken kommt ein mind. 50 sek. langer Ton.
Cpp-Freak


----------



## PC Heini (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich probiers mal zu erklären. Ne Demo wäre allerdings besser.
Also; Der Klinkenstecker hat 3Metallene Flächen und 2 schwarze Ringe. Der vordere Teil ( spitz oder rund ) ist der erste Kanal für den Lautsprecher. Der zweite Teil ist der 2te Kanal. Der 3te Teil bildet die Masse ( - ) Beim einstecken dess Steckers in die Buchse rutscht der vordere Teil dess Steckers über den ersten Kontakt der Buchse. Danach der 2te und schlussendlich der 3te. 
Jetzt wirds spannend; Zieh jetzt den Stecker gaaaanz langsam aus der Buchse heraus. Sieh den Stecker dabei an. In den Fingern merkst Du ein rasten. Dabei siehst Du, dass der hinterste Teil dess Steckers immer noch mit der Masse verbunden ist. Der Stromkreis für den Lautsprecher / Mikro ist dadurch immer noch geschlossen und der Stecker rutscht dabei schon über den 2ten Kontakt in der Buchse. Erst jetzt erscheint auch der hintereTeil dess Steckers und der Stromkeis ist durch das entfernen der Masse getrennt.  Der vorderste Kontakt rutsch beim herausziehen zugleich auch noch über den 2ten Kontakt in der Buchse. so kann ein kleiner Kurzschluss von einigen Millisekunden entstehen, und die Soundkarte gibt laut. Da beim herausziehen dess Steckers auch die internen Lautsprecher wieder eingeschalten werden, hörst Du diesen Ton.
Die Frage stellt sich nun ob es ein Defekt ist, oder ob das vom Hersteller absichtich so konstruiert wurde.
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen. Müsste das Teil schon vor mir haben.

Was Du zu allerletzt noch tun kannst ist; Geh in ein Radiogeschäft oder Baumarkt, und hole Dir nen Klinkenstecker zum selber löten. Mach aber keine Kabel dran und teste das ganze noch mit so nem Stecker.


----------



## Clund (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ja das hab ich jetzt verstanden.
aber wieso hält das jetzt 50 sek an?
Cpp-Freak


----------



## PC Heini (17. Dezember 2010)

Das kann ich nur vermuten.
Möglich, dass das ganze auf einen Kondensator der Soundkarte zurückschlägt und sich dieser anschliessend über die Internen Lautsprecher mit nem hörbaren ton entläd.
Ten Test könntest Du eben mit dem unbekabelten Stecker machen.
Somit könnte meine Vermutung bestätigt oder wiederlegt werden.


----------

